# AV or AVNSC?



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

If a show has AV and AVNSC classes but not a breed class for you, then you can enter in AV or AVNSC? I would normally enter AVNSC but there is only open class whereas I need puppy of which there is in AV

I am sure entering AV puppy would be OK but just would like confirmation


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes you can enter AV puppy...:thumbup: Good luck..


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Yep, AV puppy. And don't forget if you win best AV puppy (and are not beaten by any other puppy) you can compete in the puppy group


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks guys:thumbup: Unfortunately, its not my pup. Its my friends and it will be his first show but it does make me so want another


----------

